# Help is appreciated



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well basically i have been thinking about going to pakistan to do my medical for over a year now and now am fully decided that i want to go, but now the question of my marks just keeps popping up in my mind.

I was wondering wat is consider as a good average (aftr IBCC Equivalence) to get into a medical school? Please include the schools name aswell so i can call em and ask about their facilities and entry tests and such.

I am also not planning on writing the SAT II because i am from Canada and dont really have any idea what it's going to be liek so ill stay away from it

Thx for the help ^^#wink


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

well u have to appear in UHS entry test to get through Punjab medical colleges for others i dont have much info


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fareeha isn't it mostly based on your equivalence marks?

i just wanna know what a good IBCC Equivalence mark is :S

any help is appreciated


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

a good score is 850+


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

For Punjab Medical Colleges (Government Institutions) 70% IBCC Equiv. - 30% Entry Test

Foundation University Medical College 70% IBCC Equiv. - 30% Entry Test

Shifa College of Medicine 40% IBCC Equiv. 10% Matric Equiv. 40% Entry Test 10% Interview

Im not sure about any other medical college check out their site. Like Mastah Riz said 850+ is good, but the Entry tests makes a world of a difference. Do good in the SAT 2's, and you'll get in. The entry tests are quite tough for foreigners and A-Level students.


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

so the 850 is out of 1100 right?

cuz if it is then aftr they take 20% out of my canadian mark im gonna be done for...(meaning im basically screwed) 

i was expected it to be like if i can get 90% in Canada (which would most likly become a 72% aftr equivalence) i would get in but this seems craaaazzzzyyyy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

850 is not much ok now a days, 875 would be much safer




Catalyst13 said:


> so the 850 is out of 1100 right?
> 
> cuz if it is then aftr they take 20% out of my canadian mark im gonna be done for...(meaning im basically screwed)
> 
> i was expected it to be like if i can get 90% in Canada (which would most likly become a 72% aftr equivalence) i would get in but this seems craaaazzzzyyyy


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

any Canadians who wont mind sharing what mark they had when they went for equivalence cuz now im just scared o.0

some1 help me or ill be forced to go to china if i cant get into pakistan


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

#eek china schools for medicine are ....... No Comments


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I heard Fudan is a pretty reputable institution (every country has their good and bad ones...just tat china has more bad than good) 

btw/ is the 875 u mentioned out of 1100 or 900? :S


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

My friend goes to Fudan University, China. MBBS there is for 6 years. My friend really enjoys it there. If i would have known it was that fun, i would have gone with him. And yes its out of 1100. 79.54%


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> My friend goes to Fudan University, China. MBBS there is for 6 years. My friend really enjoys it there. If i would have known it was that fun, i would have gone with him. And yes its out of 1100. 79.54%


Hmm so its a fun place to be...but i want to know if it is good, in terms of education? Also, is your friend going to do his residency in Pakistan or do it in China (from what i hear you can do either one)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i have my class fellow she was first in china studying, she told me that in chine there are no dead bodies instead of that big rats are used for dissection purposes#rofl


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fareeha said:


> i have my class fellow she was first in china studying, she told me that in chine there are no dead bodies instead of that big rats are used for dissection purposes#rofl


Woah...But the only reason China seems better at the moment is because if the schools are kept closed for too long soon it will have a negative impact on the education. Especially if this Taliban stuff doesn't end by June I'm thinking about China (Fudan or PIKING University both seem to have recognized programs)


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Catalyst13 said:


> Woah...But the only reason China seems better at the moment is because if the schools are kept closed for too long soon it will have a negative impact on the education. Especially if this Taliban stuff doesn't end by June I'm thinking about China (Fudan or PIKING University both seem to have recognized programs)




Same heree .... will definatly apply to china and malaysia .. Buh, Pakiland is my first preference ..
and concerning IBCC .. its utterly bizzare - they have this ''secret'' way of converting your marks .. 
And i stillll don't understand whyyy they take off 10% if u've done A levels .. There is NO such thing as external examinations regarding A level courses. Uhhhh! screw them!

anyways .. two of my friend recently got their marks converted.. One of them got 
B-C-D .. and the other got A-B-B .. n surprisingly both ended up with the same equvilance of 78% ... #happy
(its underground business mannn )


Hope this helps in a way .. ?


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey there! 
As far as Chinas medical schools are concerned..i dont really know much. but i do know that the clinical studies are in the last year. And since most pakistani students cant speak Chinese. the college offers to give them the MBBS degree, provided the student works for an entire year in a hospital (even if its only one ward) in his/her own country. the problem with this is that before the government hospitals associated with government medical colleges, such as Jinnah Hospital in Lahore, would allow students to work in the wards. Theyd give a certificate in the end of the year, on the basis of which you could get your MBBS degree of the chinese university. 
The other disadvantage is that youd only work in one ward. In pakistani med schools, you rotate. 
And since you're Canadian im assuming you'll be applying as a foreign student?
Are you interested in private or government medical colleges?

oh and i believe there is a website which explains on the basis of which your equivalence is caluclated! i remember i had estimated my A level scores in the same way. So try Googling it. #wink


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

maham.ak said:


> Hey there!
> As far as Chinas medical schools are concerned..i dont really know much. but i do know that the clinical studies are in the last year. And since most pakistani students cant speak Chinese. the college offers to give them the MBBS degree, provided the student works for an entire year in a hospital (even if its only one ward) in his/her own country. the problem with this is that before the government hospitals associated with government medical colleges, such as Jinnah Hospital in Lahore, would allow students to work in the wards. Theyd give a certificate in the end of the year, on the basis of which you could get your MBBS degree of the chinese university.
> The other disadvantage is that youd only work in one ward. In pakistani med schools, you rotate.
> And since you're Canadian im assuming you'll be applying as a foreign student?
> ...


Well there are a few disadvantages of China, but the thing is that if I don't get into a med school in Pakistan there's no other option. I will be applying to both private and governmental colleges in Lahore. Money is not the issue but the issue for me is that when IBBC does the equivalence they will most likly take off 20%! (Basically if i have a 86% it will be only 68.8%, which as most people know is not competitive at all)

I heard that it's pretty much whatever mark they feel like giving you they do that. I had 2 cousins who got their marks converted, one of them got his subtracted by 10% while the other got 20%, even though they did it in the same city, same school district.


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

Since you're going to be applying as a foreign student, id say you dont have to worry about getting in to a private college at least. If you're wanting to get into a government college, there are limited seats for foriegn students and yes you should have a high score after conversion! But, all private colleges here in Lahore, i havent heard of a single foriegn student who tried to get in but couldnt! 
Have you applied already? and where too?


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

and yes they are rather careless while converting scores. My friend and I both got the same score after having our A level grades converted although she shouldve gotten less. :/


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

maham.ak said:


> and yes they are rather careless while converting scores. My friend and I both got the same score after having our A level grades converted although she shouldve gotten less. :/


true that - just out of interest , what excatly was ur equivalence percentage?
and wohhhho .. u already got ur A levels converted? I mean, results aren't out till late August?


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

my equivalence percentage was 85% alhumdulillah. for A level students it couldnt go higher! i actually am already studying at Allama Iqbal Medical College. giving my first prof part 1 this year #happy


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

maham.ak said:


> my equivalence percentage was 85% alhumdulillah. for A level students it couldnt go higher! i actually am already studying at Allama Iqbal Medical College. giving my first prof part 1 this year #happy



O rightt. - MashALLAH .. 85% - even after 10% deduction .. niceee.. #grin


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

maham.ak said:


> Since you're going to be applying as a foreign student, id say you dont have to worry about getting in to a private college at least. If you're wanting to get into a government college, there are limited seats for foriegn students and yes you should have a high score after conversion! But, all private colleges here in Lahore, i havent heard of a single foriegn student who tried to get in but couldnt!
> Have you applied already? and where too?


I am currently in grade 12 (high school) so I don't think I am eligible to apply until June because that is when we receive our final marks for the year.



maham.ak said:


> my equivalence percentage was 85% alhumdulillah. for A level students it couldnt go higher! i actually am already studying at Allama Iqbal Medical College. giving my first prof part 1 this year #happy


MashAllah and and congrats in getting 85%  Hmm, but this wierd how come they do a 10% reduction for students applying from most countries, while Canadian students get 20%, even though many people may argue that Canadian studies are more, for lack of a better term, "better". Like even if i get 100%, which i can guarentee is IMPOSSIBLE, i will only get an 80% 

anyways congrats and good luck #laugh


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

The only thing that makes sense to me is that they assume that high school be it American or Canadian...alongwith A Levels are courses that are graded leniently. Thus they deduct marks! 
Not to mention how they just dont want any other students other than their own FSc kids coming into medicine :/


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

maham.ak said:


> The only thing that makes sense to me is that they assume that high school be it American or Canadian...alongwith A Levels are courses that are graded leniently. Thus they deduct marks!
> Not to mention how they just dont want any other students other than their own FSc kids coming into medicine :/


Yeah :S

This is off-topic but have the med school opened yet, or is it still that all schools in Pakistan are closed?


----------



## maham.ak (Oct 30, 2008)

All med schools were having their annual professional exams when they were asked to close. We werent really having any classes..so all our exams have been postponed. We'll resume from the 11th of November inshAllah. 
Oh and dont bother calling them. its of no use lol. They dont tell you anything right on the phone. Heck, if we go up to the admin block personally even then they DONT! lol


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

maham.ak said:


> All med schools were having their annual professional exams when they were asked to close. We werent really having any classes..so all our exams have been postponed. We'll resume from the 11th of November inshAllah.
> Oh and dont bother calling them. its of no use lol. They dont tell you anything right on the phone. Heck, if we go up to the admin block personally even then they DONT! lol


This is the Pakistan I dearly remember xD Even the admins don't know the rules and information #roll


----------

